# After market cab light wiring- HELP



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

I recentley bought a new truck (2003 F350). Truck came with after market cab lights that are already installed but as i found out. the wiring hasnt been finished. Theres a single red wire that runs down the drivers side pillar and thats as far as it goes.

- i also tried to test the lights to make sure they work first by running a wire from the end of the red wire straight to the battery. That resulted in only the light closest to the drivers door illuminating alittle. Dont know what that means.

-i dont know anything about the lights. so any advice on what i should do. or information on how to finish wiring the lights would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Means that either the bulbs are burnt out on the other ones or they didn't connect the lights together


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Got tired of messing with them.. spent the money and got new Recon lights


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Did u get them working then?


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Ordered them the other day. should be here within the next couple days. Hopefully with some real good instructions


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wiring ain't that hard. If there not clear send me a pm and I can walk you through it


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the wire for the roof lights connects to a plug behind the passenger side kick panel.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Alright i got the new lights in the mail today.. Still alittle comfused on where the Wire from the lights goes to.. Is there a plug behind my kick panel even though i didnt have factory lights? if so does anybody have a description on what it looks like and how to connect the wire to it


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if i remember correctly the plug has 6 wires going to it, and it is next to the fuel pump interrupter switch


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Ditch the recon lights and for the same price buy OEM kit with factory harness. Looks better, fits better, last long and easier to install. I see the kits on ebay all the time, or call a dealership. most of them would be willing to give them away (old stock). 

I am going to be buying new bases this year, because the ones i have i messed up the install.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll look when I get home at mine, I'll take some pics too. U might have get some wire and wire the lights together


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Alright guys i think somehow ive managed to figure this out.. Black wire is ground and brown is power??. The Recon light harness has a black wire that i believe is ment to be grounded on the roof. Would it be easier just to extend that down to the black ground wire?


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Finally got all the lights hooked up.. not as easy as it seems. ended up blowing a fuse and breaking the head light switch... and the instructions say to drill the holes a certain size for the screws that anchor the lights to the roof. yet the screws that they gave me are way too small for the holes. i guess i should have checked that before i started drilling


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

New Lights


----------

